# 5 Well-Known Tips for Healthy Eating (That Don't Work)



## Mark T (May 14, 2013)

Noticed this on one of the humour web sites that I frequent:

http://www.cracked.com/article_20217_5-well-known-tips-healthy-eating-that-dont-work.html

Now, I'm off to have a doughnut!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 14, 2013)

I like the bit about diabetes & your pancreas being lazy 


Enjoy the donut


----------

